# Cascadence: 45-f Iwagumi



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

So, I couldn't resist this tank. The dimensions, the price, the light...THE PRICE.... everything. Went out this weekend and my GF snagged this beaut for me as an early birthday gift

Everything you see in these pictures came to a grand total of..... wait for it...

$150 cdn!!!! So that included the tank, light, netlea lambo aquasoil and about 10lb of dragon stone. Damn, I love aquainspiration....
























I felt like a kid on christmas morning today just waiting for everyone to leave the house so i could get the hardscape down.









If you wish, I shot some low quality footage of the scape process this morning






As it stands now, I just need to decide on a decent canister filter that will fit in my Ikea Expedit shelf (or just buy a better stand) and then order a paintball regulator.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Looking good and following along 
What are the dimensions of this tank ?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Bullet said:


> Looking good and following along
> What are the dimensions of this tank ?


Thank you 

45cm X 24cm X 18cm (17.8"x9.4"x7")


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hehe nice one man! You're temping me to set up another tank, especially one of these "new" dimensions.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

That is a stellar setup for that price man. Is it the normal price? or was it a used or a sale?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

vraev said:


> That is a stellar setup for that price man. Is it the normal price? or was it a used or a sale?


Normal price would have been a bit more, but they didn't have a new light on box, so I bought a display model. The difference isn't that much.

They have quite a few shallow tanks as well. There a a 60cm version for 110 and a 90cm for 220


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> Hehe nice one man! You're temping me to set up another tank, especially one of these "new" dimensions.


Do it! Do it!


----------



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome tank, I recently bought a (W50×D35×H35CM) tank from AI as well. Currently waiting for them to restock on Yamaya stones so I can begin my iwagumi hardscape


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

vtyou said:


> Awesome tank, I recently bought a (W50×D35×H35CM) tank from AI as well. Currently waiting for them to restock on Yamaya stones so I can begin my iwagumi hardscape


Thanks! I don't know about the stone, but i stocked up on driftwood because he had mentioned that they wouldn't be getting another shipment until the end of the year!

If you get impatient, you could always try Angelfins!


----------



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

arturo said:


> Thanks! I don't know about the stone, but i stocked up on driftwood because he had mentioned that they wouldn't be getting another shipment until the end of the year!
> 
> If you get impatient, you could always try Angelfins!


Yeah he mentioned stock wouldn't come in until mid November, but I don't mind waiting, might start a side immersed Monte Carlo grow tank


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Update






Video is up. Here are all the specs.

Equipment:

FIRE 45cm shallow tank
VG ZY451 LED Lamp
EHEIM 2211 Canister Filter
VIV Lily Pipes
HYDRO 200w 1/2" Inline Heater
INTENSE 9/12mm Inline Atomizer
GLA GRO Regulator

Plants:

TROPICA 1-2 Grow

Micranthemum Monte Carlo - Main Foreground
Marsilea Crenata - Accents
Eleocharis Acicularis - Background

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Just messing around with some hand held tracking shots and tripod panning. I ordered a cheap glide cam and camera slider so I'm hoping to bump up the production value of my youtube channel 






Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Very nice and clean setup. Can't wait to see it when the plants grow in and dense up.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I really like the production. What software are you using? I've only began recording videos recently so I haven't found a suitable software to use yet.

As far as the scape goes, it does not look balanced. The stone grouping on the left are set at the exact same angle (45* degree pointing to top right corner). It looks unnatural. Also the stone on the left is too large and square. It diminishes the sense of scale and creates a blocky look. There is also an opportunity to apply more sloping with the aquasoil to create more depth. 

I am sure you will be able to grow all your plants very well. I am just not sure if you will be satisfied with the mature layout.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> I really like the production. What software are you using? I've only began recording videos recently so I haven't found a suitable software to use yet.
> 
> As far as the scape goes, it does not look balanced. The stone grouping on the left are set at the exact same angle (45* degree pointing to top right corner). It looks unnatural. Also the stone on the left is too large and square. It diminishes the sense of scale and creates a blocky look. There is also an opportunity to apply more sloping with the aquasoil to create more depth.
> 
> I am sure you will be able to grow all your plants very well. I am just not sure if you will be satisfied with the mature layout.


Thanks for your input, I totally see where you're coming from. I'm pretty happy with the scape and i'm sure there will be many iterations in this tank at a later time, but your input is certainly valid and welcomed.

As far as software goes, I use adobe premier to edit footage from my cellphone (LG G4) shot with a 3rd party camera app (Open Camera).


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay awesome! I'll try that software. It's funny how an expert with a cellphone can create such good videos.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> Okay awesome! I'll try that software. It's funny how an expert with a cellphone can create such good videos.


I'm no expert by any means, but the LG G4 does have a pretty kick ass camera and is also great for taking pictures of my reef under extremely blue light

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

